# Sound-Problem

## eBoy

Hi zusammen  :Smile: 

Ich habe erst vor einiger Zeit mein Gentoo eingerichtet. Es läft auf meinem Dell X1 mit KDE. Ich habe den Sound installiert und auch schon über ekiga, skype und weiteres den Sound gehört. Inzwischen funktioniert dieser aber leider nicht mehr. Wenn ich artsplay auf eine Audiodatei ausführe, passiert einfach nichts. Als wenn der Sound nicht beim Lautsprecher ankommen würde, auch keine Fehlermeldung.

Ich habe gerade erst diverse Programme nachinstalliert, die vielleicht Ursache des Soundproblems sein könnten...

apache2, mysql, kate, k3b, xine, acrobat reader,...

Während dieser Installation ist auch der Kernel evtl neu kompiliert worden!!!

Welche Angaben würden euch weiterhelfen? Wo ist der Wurm drin?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi eBoy!

Wie hast du denn den Soundtreiber installiert?

Also mit dem Kernelmodul. Oder hast du alsa-driver verwendet?

Um das herrauszufinden schauen wir uns mal an was ein:

```
# emerge -pv alsa-driver
```

uns sagt.

Wenn du diese Variante verwendet hast und der Sound vorher funktionierte sollte ein einfaches:

```
 # emerge alsa-driver 
```

den Sound wieder in gang zu setzen.

Mfg Chris

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh eins noch!

Ich bin grade davon ausgegangen das der Fehler darin lag das du deinen Kernel upgedatet hast.

Achte vor dem "emerge alsa-driver" darauf das dieser fall bei dir Vorlag:

```

# emerge -pv alsa-driver

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  R    ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11  USE="oss -debug -doc" 0 kB
```

Hier ist das "[ebuild R  ]" wichitg. Ein "[ebuild N   ]" würde bedeuten das er bei dir nicht installiert war.

Denn wenn es das nicht war... und du evtl ausschliessen kannst das du den Kernel neu gebaut hast liegt der fehler woandrs.

 *Quote:*   

> WARNUNG:
> 
> Die unten aufgeführten Methoden schließen einander aus. Sie können nicht ALSA in den Kernel kompiliert haben und gleichzeitig media-sound/alsa-driver benutzen. Es wird scheitern!

 

----------

## eBoy

alsa-driver war installiert. Neu installiieren brachte keinen Erfolg. Habe nun diesen deinstalliert und mache ein komplettes Update.

Danach sehe ich mal weiter...

[EDIT]

=> Kein Erfolg...

"Mache nun ein --update --deep --newuse", da sich die USE-Flags zwischendurch mal geändert haben. Auch die glibc ist betroffen... ...

[/EDIT]

----------

## eBoy

Wiederum kein Erfolg...

Habe gerade auch wieder alsa-driver installiert, was auch nichts gebracht hat...

Funktioniert also weder über den Kernel noch über den also-driver  :Shocked: 

Habe auch in der make.conf bereits alsa hinzugefügt. Inzwischen alsa testweise durch arts ersetzt...

alsa-driver uch wieder deinstalliert. Ich reboote, teste und installiere dann wieder alsa-driver für einen erneuten test...

[EDIT]

Auch mit alsa-driver keine Besserung

Dazu ein weiteres Problem:

Ich muss nach dem booten über ein "Welcome to localhost"-Menü gehen, das keinen Login zulässt...

Ich gehe dann mit Strg-Alt-Backspace in die Konsole und nach einem login starte ich kdm, um mich in KDE einzuloggen...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[EDIT]

----------

## eBoy

Irgend ein merge-Vorgang hat mir unter anderem die rc.conf geändert, weshalb KDE nicht mehr bootete... 

Fällt euch noch eine Datei ein, die automatisch durch ein emerge fehlerfaft verändert worden sein könnte???

Immernoch keinen Ton...

----------

## gimpel

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Irgend ein merge-Vorgang hat mir unter anderem die rc.conf geändert, weshalb KDE nicht mehr bootete... 
> 
> Fällt euch noch eine Datei ein, die automatisch durch ein emerge fehlerfaft verändert worden sein könnte???
> 
> Immernoch keinen Ton...

 

emerge ändert NIE irgendwelche config dateien, NIE! DU hast wohl beim etc-update nicht aufgepasst und anscheinend "-5" reingekloppt ohne dir anzusehen was genau verändert werden würde --> schuld eigen.

Und alsa-driver zu installieren allein genügt nicht, ALSA will auch konfiguriert werden mit

```
alsaconf
```

 *Quote:*   

> Habe auch in der make.conf bereits alsa hinzugefügt. Inzwischen alsa testweise durch arts ersetzt...
> 
> alsa-driver uch wieder deinstalliert. Ich reboote, teste und installiere dann wieder alsa-driver für einen erneuten test... 

 

Moment.. ALSA ist das treiber system, aRTS ist ein sound server. So gesehen braucht aRTS also ALSA um die soundkarte überhaupt ansprechen zu können.

----------

## eBoy

Ok, werde einfach mal alles durchprobieren, danke für die Erinnerung... alsaconf habe ich gerade nicht ausgeführt  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## eBoy

Ich habe nun schon alles ausprobiert, was mir einfällt...

Jetzt habe ich folgende Meldung

```
artsplay /usr/kde/3.5/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav

unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/ksocket-andre/localhost-297d-44ddc4c8)

Can't connect to sound server
```

Werden evtl wirklich die Abhängigkeiten nicht richtig aufgelöst? Damit hatte ich mit checkgmail und gaim auch schon Probleme...

----------

## eBoy

```
cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [ICH6           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH6

                      Intel ICH6 with STAC9752,53 at 0xdfebfe00, irq 16
```

```
cat /proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.11.

Compiled on Aug 12 2006 for kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 (SMP).
```

```
cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat

Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA v1.0.11 emulation code)

Kernel: Linux localhost 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 #1 SMP Tue Aug 1 22:50:42 CEST 2006 i686

Config options: 0

Installed drivers:

Type 10: ALSA emulation

Card config:

Intel ICH6 with STAC9752,53 at 0xdfebfe00, irq 16

Audio devices:

0: Intel ICH6 (DUPLEX)

Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG

Timers:

7: system timer

Mixers

0: SigmaTel STAC9752,53
```

Hier mal einige Ausgaben... Muss diese selbst noch durchschauen, aber vielleicht sieht da jemand von euch was auf den ersten Blick...[/b]

----------

## gimpel

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Ich habe nun schon alles ausprobiert, was mir einfällt...
> 
> Jetzt habe ich folgende Meldung
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Versuchs mal mit 

```
aplay /usr/kde/3.5/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav
```

Scheint als würde artsd nicht laufen. Aber das macht nichts, arts is völlig überflüssig und wird in kde4 nicht mehr existieren. Du kannst den sound direkt über ALSA ausgeben.

----------

## eBoy

```
aplay /usr/kde/3.5/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav

Playing WAVE '/usr/kde/3.5/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 22050 Hz, Mono
```

Gehört habe ich aber nichts...

Immernoch keinerlei Audio-Ausgabe... Schlecht wenn man Gaim, checkgmail und voip (ekiga, skype) nutzt   :Shocked: 

Vielleicht sollte ich mal alles was mit Sound zu tun hat löschen und neu installieren? Wobei ich nicht weiß, wie viele Pakete und wie viel Kompilierzeit das dann wären...

----------

## gimpel

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> aplay /usr/kde/3.5/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav
> 
> ...

 

alsamixer starten und un[M]uten alles, per default sind PCM, Master usw auf mute. Steht btw alles im gentoo ALSA guide @ Volume Check! - lesen bildet und spart nerven  :Wink: 

----------

## eBoy

Master war nicht mehr auf Mute... Aber habe einfach überall Mute deaktiviert und nun geht es wirklich mit aplay  :Smile: 

Danke für den Tipp!

Benötige ich dann arts überhaupt noch?

----------

## gimpel

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Master war nicht mehr auf Mute... Aber habe einfach überall Mute deaktiviert und nun geht es wirklich mit aplay 
> 
> Danke für den Tipp!
> 
> Benötige ich dann arts überhaupt noch?

 

arts ist eigentlich überflüssig, dmix sei dank  :Wink: 

----------

## eBoy

Problem: Die Klänge von Gaim laufen nur über artsplay ( auch in der Konsole).

Ich muss auch mal noch meine Telefonie bei Gelegenheit testen...

Ich werde mir mal noch einige Klänge für Gaim, checkgmail usw suchen, da die Originaltöne etwas kurz und zu leise sind...

Schlimm ist das besonders bei Gaim. Habe Lautstärke auf 100% und Gaim Sounds sind fast unhörbar. Dazu wird der Sound Startup bei aplay zweistimmig abgespielt *g* Bei artsplay nun richtig

----------

## gimpel

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Problem: Die Klänge von Gaim laufen nur über artsplay ( auch in der Konsole).
> 
> Ich muss auch mal noch meine Telefonie bei Gelegenheit testen...
> 
> Ich werde mir mal noch einige Klänge für Gaim, checkgmail usw suchen, da die Originaltöne etwas kurz und zu leise sind...
> ...

 

Im Falle von Gaim sollte es mit "aplay %s" funktionieren, solange es .wav sind. Bei Skype(?) wirds schwieriger.. da kann arts & artsdsp durchaus hilfreich sein, stimmt.. shice OSS kram  :Razz: 

----------

## eBoy

Gaim funktioniert mit aplay und artsplay, aber viel zu leise. Wieso ist mir nicht klar. Problematisch sind da hauptsächlich die Unterschiede der Lautstärke zwischen den verschiedenen Programmen.

Volume auf 70% => Gaim Klänge unhörbar *g*

Volume 100% => Ohr fliegt weg, wenn Klänge von einem anderen Programm kommen...

Dieser Lautstärkeunterschied liegt scheinbar an den Sound-Dateien selbst! Auch in der Konsole zu leise!

----------

## eBoy

Aslo, Lautstärke in der Konsole meist ok. Aber alles was über ein Programm abläuft, ist viel zu leise (Gaim, CHeckgmail).

Bei VoIP höre ich den Gesprächspartner ganz normal, jedoch werde ich nicht gehört (oder nur unhörbar leise). 

Wie kommt es zu diesen Lautstärkeunterschieden und wie kann man diese beseitigen?

amixer

```
amixer

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 23 [74%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 23 [74%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 23 [74%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 22 [71%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 22 [71%] [on]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Center',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 15

  Mono: 11 [73%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Depth',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 15

  Mono: 11 [73%]

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Switch',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 22 [71%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 22 [71%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM Out Path & Mute',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'pre 3D' 'post 3D'

  Item0: 'pre 3D'

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 23 [74%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 23 [74%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 23 [74%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 23 [74%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 23 [74%] [on]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mic1' 'Mic2'

  Item0: 'Mic1'

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 23 [74%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 23 [74%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 23 [74%] [on]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 11 [73%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 22 [71%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 22 [71%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mono Output Select',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: 'Mix' 'Mic'

  Item0: 'Mix'

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 11 [73%] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 11 [73%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [on]

  Front Right: Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]
```

Zum Einstellen der Lautstärke nutze ich aber normalerweise alsamixer oder kmix und nicht amixer...

kmix und alsamixer arbeiten zusammen. Alle Änderungen sind für beide gültig. amixer hat scheinbar keine eigene grafische Oberfläche.

----------

## franzf

Bei alsamixer kannste mit <TAB> zwischen capture und playback switchen.

Geh da mal auf Capture und stell dein Micro hoch, alles andere runter...

Vllt war ja das dein Problem  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## eBoy

External Amplifierund Mix muss auf on. Mic Boost on.

Ich habe nun wieder Ton. Gespräch selbst habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Klänge bei Gaim und checkgmail immernoch zu leise

----------

## eBoy

Ich habe nun bemekrt, das ich mit Skype ebenfalls das Problem habe, das der Gesprächspartner mich nicht hört... 

Bei VoIP war das schon von Anfang an so, aber bei Skype nicht.

Vielleicht ist es doch ein Problem mit einem Treiber anstatt wie vermutet mit dem Router? Was könnte das Problem sein, wenn sowohl unter Skype als auch VoIP nach dem SIP-Protokoll jeweils der Gesprächspartner mich nicht hört, ich aber ihn klar und deutlich?

Das Skype-Programm meldet auch, dass ein Problem mit dem Sound/ Headset vorliegen würde...

----------

